
Show HN: Kumologica – Low-Code Integration Toolkit for Serverless Compute - javiert
https://kumologica.com
======
danwills
Something that I have found when using graphical programming (by connecting
nodes) (My experience with this is with Houdini for VFX) is that some
developers do take to it and are comfortable either wayq (hence able to share
setups with less-technical peers) but others will immediately swap to the
(usually available) write-code context, and it's very hard to fault them for
it. It's an interesting thing to expect developers to be able to cope with!
Maybe even more of an ask than learning a new language?

~~~
KineticLensman
> using graphical programming (by connecting nodes)

I use Octane Render [0] whose materials editor is based on graphically
connecting nodes which might be materials (diffuse, specular, etc), image
files, mappings, colours, procedurals, emitters and many more. Compared with
conventional languages the Octane shader language lacks any sort of
conditional or iterative constructs, which obviously simplifies the
'programming' required.

I'm happy with graphical node editing for this shader use case. However, I
sometimes really miss the ability to do a global textual search and replace
across multiple materials, e.g. to change the file name of a normal map that
is used in a node in multiple materials. I suspect that there would be similar
frustrations when maintaining and updating a complex system configuration
using a 'no-code' node-based mechanism.

[0] [https://home.otoy.com/render/octane-
render/](https://home.otoy.com/render/octane-render/)

~~~
otoy
Have you played around with octane script nodes for the use cases above? They
should allow you to do almost anything in the node graph through Lua (or
native code via ffi) - Jules

~~~
KineticLensman
Thanks for this great reply, and sorry for lack of response!

I should have been more precise - I was actually referring to the Octane plug-
in for Daz Studio, where I don't think script nodes are available.

------
nihil75
This is amazing. Pretty much what I've done with Step Functions and deployed
using Pulumi - rolled into one, with a graphical UI.

Taking it for a spin.

~~~
nihil75
That is - I would if there was a Linux build or usable source code available..

Early days, I get it. If I find a way to run it on Linux will post here.

------
openfinch
I'd love to give this a try, but there are no Linux binaries available despite
being electron based. Is this on your roadmap?

~~~
javiert
Thanks for your feedback. We are working on a linux build atm. If you are
interested to be part of the beta testing for linux just drop us a line on:
[https://kumologica.com/contact.html](https://kumologica.com/contact.html).

------
toshk
Maybe I should dive more into it, but everytime I read a project that claims
to be "serverless" I have a really hard time to understand what it actually
does or solves.

What is serverless about? Is it the next big thing? Or just the new buzzword?

~~~
awestroke
"Serverless computing is a cloud computing execution model in which the cloud
provider runs the server, and dynamically manages the allocation of machine
resources. Pricing is based on the actual amount of resources consumed by an
application, rather than on pre-purchased units of capacity. "

From Wikipedia, first result when googling. Don't be lazy.

~~~
toshk
That's not the main pitch, that's the standard dynamic cloud/container hosting
claim, this is their pitch:

"Software is eating the world. Unfortunately, most businesses still can't
deliver software successfully, much less do so at the pace needed to stay
competitive. For those who wish to keep up, let alone lead, software delivery
& operation must be radically simplified."

~~~
res0nat0r
Just think of it as a function on demand. Call an API endpoint, a container
spins up and does something, returns the result and shuts down, and you only
pay for the milliseconds and RAM used in that amount of time.

------
codetiger
Came across this link and found it awesome at first look. Has great potential,
keep this up. Just downloaded Mac version and testing. Have a few feedback’s
already, do you have a link where I can share feedback

~~~
akb7125
[https://kumologica.com/contact.html](https://kumologica.com/contact.html).
You can share your feed back through the contact page link give above

------
pranavarun
Interesting tool. A low code approach to lambda.

